

Django and email send/receive best practices? - rebootthesystem

Wondering what HN&#x27;ers might be doing to deal with sending and receiving email from Django.<p>We are working on a project to be deployed on Linode.  The ideas now range from actually installing and managing a mail server (why does it have to be so painful?) to using Mandrill for outgoing and something like ClouldMailin for incoming.<p>To be clear, I am not talking about handling all email for an organization but rather incoming and outgoing emails relevant to the web app.
======
selectnull
Just because it (installing and managing) is so painful, have you considered
3rd party services. I use [http://www.mailgun.com/](http://www.mailgun.com/)
and it's fantastic: their API is simple and works great, both for sending and
receiving mail.

~~~
rebootthesystem
MailGun looks like THE answer. Thanks!

------
lazyant
Connecting Django with a mail backend is easy. Installing and configuring a
vanilla mail server (postfix + dovecot) is easy as well, problem is ongoing
maintenance/monitoring and most importantly, deliverability (many mail servers
will drop your mail without notice, esp. coming from a cloud ISP like Linode),
that's why you are better off outsourcing mail, which is not expensive.
Regarding receiving email and Django, not sure if you intent to process
messages automatically or what, that's not trivial.

------
rajacombinator
I'm just using mandrill for outgoing. Don't really have inbound for the web
app, all support@ etc go to gmail for biz. Seems like anything else would be a
waste of time unless you're at scale.

------
hakanderyal
Running an e-mail server is a time consuming job. If you have financial
capability to use a transactional email service, like Mandrill you mentioned,
by all means, do so, and spend your time on your app.

